
Ask HN: Is the AWS reserved instance marketplace dead? - seamusabshere
I scanned it every 10 seconds for a week and only found 2 r3.large reserved instances for sale (from third parties). Is it dead? Have you bought or sold on it?
======
ruler88
I've bought and sold t2 (general) small and medium instances before and the
marketplace there is pretty lively. I'm guessing that the more specialized
instances are harder to find.

